# July Gathering



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

All,

Looks like we'll be trying a Friday evening in August for our next gathering. Please post any preferences as to the date and location.

Thanks...


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Which group is this?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

mydumname said:


> Which group is this?


Tri-staters and such


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Ok. I have been going to the mads meets but haven't gone to a nj ny one for a few years now. I may make a north jersey one.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

mydumname said:


> Which group is this?


Sorry, my _*faux pas*_! We've been meeting in Brooklyn and/or Manhattan on a monthly basis...

Just looking to establish a date/location for the next gathering...

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Can't do Fridays.... I guess I'll wait till the next one


----------

